# linux distros designed to PXE boot



## Galatic (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi I'm in the process of building a cluster and don't have enough hard drives for every machine so I'm trying to setup a PXE boot. I've already gotten it to boot into a very basic linux distro useing the initrd file and the kernel image from a linux floppy. so I know i got that part setup right

right now I'm looking for a linux distro that will boot over PXE that has support for python 2.4 or 2.5 (preferable the latter) and has a gui (Gnome or KDE really don't care )

Or alternatively I'd be willing to settle for instructions on how to configure TFTP to boot an .iso image


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry that it has taken me soo long to get to your question. I would recommend that you take a look at a couple of websites that I found from google. Remote Network Boot via PXE, PXELINUX, and Ubunut PXE server.

Cheers!


----------

